# 24 hours or 18 hours wich is better  ????



## erichs (Mar 16, 2007)

wich is better 24 hours or 18 hours during veg cycle ???? 
I heard 24 hours is better cause when budding it doesnt take nearling as long to start ? plz comment


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2007)

Purely personal choice..IMO. 
Though "I" prefer 24/0 for vegging under flourescents, I use 20/4 under HID. I think the bulb and ballast need the rest, more so than the plants.


----------

